# Vertical jigging blade baits



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I picked up a couple of blade baits to try jigging for walleye/saugeye. I've never fished this way and have a couple of questions. Is there a preference as to which hole you tie onto for vertical jigging (there are three holes in the upper back)? Also, do you tie directly to one of the holes, or do you use a snap swivel? Are there any specific jigging techniques that seem to perform best?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolutely you must use a snap, not a swivel! 
As far as which hole, I normally use the middle or front of the 3 choices.
Let lure fall to the bottom, then begin a lift drop allowing the lure to hit bottom each time. Lift just fast enough to feel the lure vibrate/wiggle.
Try to maintain contact with the bait on the drop as this is usually when they hit it. Experiment with different lifting speeds and also how far off the bottom you lift it. The fish are generally very close to the bottom but not always.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like to rip mine with a sharp 'pop' of the rod.. most of the time they hit it when your just holding it there so its very important to use a pause in your jigging motion


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

also check out this old thread, tons of good tips.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=19744&highlight=blade+bait


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great info, guys! That old thread answered my questions and several others I hadn't thought of yet.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

One problem I have when using blade baits is the front hook catching my line. Is this normal or am I just being to aggresive on my up swings? Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

how about the rod i think stiffer is better bologna dont work for me.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

while vertical jigging a bladebait I like to use a superline so I can feel every slight wiggle of the blade, my preference for ice is powerpro 2 lb diameter 8lb strength. then I tie a short 18" leader of flurocarbon 8-10lb, the stiff fluro keeps the blade from fouling.

In the open water...
I use 6lb fireline 14lb strength and a 14lb fluro leader


----------

